# Piedmont.



## Rackbuster (Jun 26, 2012)

Got some of my groups applications in today,should get the rest tomorrow and divide them up and get ready to wait.


----------



## Rackbuster (Jun 26, 2012)

Here is pic of application with the dates.


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Jun 27, 2012)

thanks for posting. can't wait till november 1st.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 28, 2012)

We got ours this week. We will have them all(10 or so) filled out and sent in soon.


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Jul 2, 2012)

got mine in the mail this week. this will be my 20th anniversary of my start of deer hunting at piedmont! 1992 at 12 years old, i still remember sitting on a stump in compartment 16. here is a picture of my dads buck he got on last years 1st ether sex hunt.


----------



## jmcrae1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice looking buck!


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 8, 2012)

Put'n in for the first either sex hunt as first choice and second one as second choice. Good luck this year y'all.


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Jul 9, 2012)

Us too. Hopefully we'll get our first pick drawn again.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 9, 2012)

ABBYS DAD said:


> Us too. Hopefully we'll get our first pick drawn again.



That'd be good!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jul 10, 2012)

Hope to get my app later this week...
Have not hunted Piedmont for over 10 yrs, so i hope to
get picked this year...


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 11, 2012)

7Mag Hunter said:


> Hope to get my app later this week...
> Have not hunted Piedmont for over 10 yrs, so i hope to
> get picked this year...



Guess I've only missed a couple years out of the last 30 or so. One was in 2005.I did not get selected that year so I took that week and went to PC Beach and had a heart attack. Don't know how it would have been being deep in the woods, up a tree and have that happen instead of sitting in a campground in Florida. Good Lord knows. I know I am a Blessed man.


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Jul 11, 2012)

Paymaster said:


> Guess I've only missed a couple years out of the last 30 or so. One was in 2005.I did not get selected that year so I took that week and went to PC Beach and had a heart attack. Don't know how it would have been being deep in the woods, up a tree and have that happen instead of sitting in a campground in Florida. Good Lord knows. I know I am a Blessed man.



Everything happens for a reason.... I've missed a couple out of the 20 years or so. I swore I would never go back after someone stole my blind and chair out of the woods and when the jerk who walked in on me that same morning and decided to fire his weapon off. But, I decided that one bad seed wouldn't keep me away too long from one of my favorite places. Please don't have a heart attack this year!


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 11, 2012)

ABBYS DAD said:


> Please don't have a heart attack this year!



Don't plan to. Thanks!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jul 13, 2012)

Got my application in the mail yesterday.....
Probably pick the BP hunt as 1st choice ??????


----------



## BIGABOW (Aug 11, 2012)

Paymaster said:


> Don't plan to. Thanks!



BIG D- Yall gonna be there NOV 14th Hunt?


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 15, 2012)

BIGABOW said:


> BIG D- Yall gonna be there NOV 14th Hunt?



Nov 1st-3rd is our first choice.
Nov 8th-10th is second


----------



## BIGABOW (Aug 22, 2012)

Paymaster said:


> Nov 1st-3rd is our first choice.
> Nov 8th-10th is second



Roger That, Think It'll be 13th-14 B-4 I'm home this next time. Yall have fun & Kill a Biggun'


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 22, 2012)

BIGABOW said:


> Roger That, Think It'll be 13th-14 B-4 I'm home this next time. Yall have fun & Kill a Biggun'



You just get home safe!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rackbuster (Aug 30, 2012)

My crowd will be there for the primitive hunt. Just like last year,the only hunt to fill up was the 1st rifle hunt.See some of you there and good luck.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 30, 2012)

Rackbuster said:


> My crowd will be there for the primitive hunt. Just like last year,the only hunt to fill up was the 1st rifle hunt.See some of you there and good luck.



Might have to buy a Primative Hunt permit and go myself!


----------



## Rackbuster (Aug 30, 2012)

That will be great Paymaster. I seem to have missed you every time that I have been.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 30, 2012)

Rackbuster said:


> That will be great Paymaster. I seem to have missed you every time that I have been.



That would be good!


----------



## shedhead (Aug 31, 2012)

I messed up this year and didnt realize the misprint in the regs. It said the drawing was for today. My daughter and I went to drawing and I said there is no cars! Something is wrong! Thankful that there was 3 hunts left. Got a 2.5year old 8pt on the first gun hunt last year and a 4.5 9pt on the second. However they hammered the deer on the pw hunt and although we missed the drawing we still were able to buy into this hunt.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 1, 2012)

Got picked for first gun hunt.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Sep 2, 2012)

Got picked for the Primitive Weapons hunt!


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Sep 4, 2012)

1st gun hunt for our group.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 4, 2012)

ABBYS DAD said:


> 1st gun hunt for our group.



Maybe we will see y'all there!


----------



## Rackbuster (Sep 4, 2012)

You gonna get a primitive permit Paymaster.


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Sep 4, 2012)

Paymaster said:


> Maybe we will see y'all there!



hope so! i guess we will have 10 in our group this year. this will be 20 years for me at piedmont. my first hunt was in 1992 when i was 12 years old. i toted a single shot 20g new england firearms i got for xmas back then. between piedmont and cedar creek, they are special places to me.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 5, 2012)

ABBYS DAD said:


> hope so! i guess we will have 10 in our group this year. this will be 20 years for me at piedmont. my first hunt was in 1992 when i was 12 years old. i toted a single shot 20g new england firearms i got for xmas back then. between piedmont and cedar creek, they are special places to me.



We should have five or six in my group. My first hunt at Piedmont was in 1970. I was in the service for three years from 72-75 and did not hunt. I have missed four hunts since 1980. Two I was not drawn for and other two for health reasons. See ya there God Lord Willin!


----------

